# I haven’t seen a Bail jar like this



## Timelypicken (May 2, 2020)

I found a dump next to an old barn. Sadly it’s had a tractor bucket set on it. I found this bail jar and couldn’t find any like it. I would like to know a year approximately and how rare it is if it is rare. Thanks

the jar has 762-8, A20, and BALL8 on the bottom


----------



## Kheidecker (May 2, 2020)

I would say it's a condiment jar kathup possibly.its machine made.id guess 40s-70s.. a lot of those style bottles will have the date on the bottom it looks like there's a 62 on the bottom that would be your answer


----------



## Dogo (May 2, 2020)

Ball brothers Glass works  made other products than canning jars,  I have a clear glass decanter with that mark.


----------

